# Eat big to get Big - by Rich "Mutant" Pianna



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't help be laugh at the Cocoa Pebbles on the kitchen counter :rofl:

[video=youtube_share;pc7uJ-22bwQ]


----------



## sheikho (Aug 13, 2014)

Its quite interesting to watch.. I really like it.. Can you please share all video of series..I wanna check out whole episode..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

sheikho said:


> ... Can you please share all video of series..I wanna check out whole episode..


Yeah, if you go on YouTube & type in "Rich Piana" you'll find his page and you can see everything he's ever uploaded onto YouTube.

You'll have weeks of fun!


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Watch it before . If I tell the truth that were I got my pudding from


----------



## xuapevinein (Sep 23, 2014)

good info,really like it.. Can you please share all video of series..I wanna check out whole episode.







thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Have you tried you tube?


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

xuapevinein said:


> good info,really like it.. Can you please share all video of series..I wanna check out whole episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you keep repeating a other post . ????


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Old Yin, what difference does it make? Its the way the guy does it, maybe his first language isn't english and its easier for him this way?


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Max said:


> Old Yin, what difference does it make? Its the way the guy does it, maybe his first language isn't english and its easier for him this way?


 Good point . Did not think of that.


----------

